# Wood in Clear Creek of the Ark



## CO_Patrick (Feb 22, 2008)

*What time do you think you'll go tomorrow? I'd like to go paddle it this weekend but so far the only people I know boating Clear Creek Ark are doing it Sunday, and I have to work then.
*


----------



## funkins (Jun 24, 2005)

Patrick, I'm leaving foco now for #s/ccark today. Give me a ring if you want to meet up.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Patrick, my buddy Jeff is running #5 down with me this morning and then going up to run CC this afternoon. His # is (cell) 719-221-2116, he was looking for others to run it with as well.
Logan


----------



## CO_Patrick (Feb 22, 2008)

*Thanks Logan. Heading out to BV in a couple minutes. I'll give him a call on the way.*


----------



## kayak4gas (Jun 22, 2005)

I will be heading out there later this afternoon. It seems the flows are best either early morning or late in the day. If you get in there earlier, definitely check out the second gorge exit move. Maybe I will see you guys out there.


----------

